# Stila e/s trio  (baked ones)



## user3 (May 12, 2006)

Ok so I am going to try these or rather I really want the bronze one.

Just a few questions before I make the plunge:
How is the texture and pigment?

I am looking for something the is not too powdery with medium pigment.


----------



## Shawna (May 12, 2006)

I want to know too.  I am really lemming the Stila bronze trio and some Tarte stuff from the new sephora catalogue.  I hope the texture is as good as other Stila eyeshadows.  I love the texture of the ones I have.


----------



## user3 (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I want to know too.  I am really lemming the Stila bronze trio and some Tarte stuff from the new sephora catalogue.  I hope the texture is as good as other Stila eyeshadows.  I love the texture of the ones I have._

 
I just bought one from Sephora.com last night so I will let you know about the texture when I try it out.
I went back today to try and order one for my sister and they were all sold of bronze one so I bought her one off of Ebay.
These better be good!


----------



## midnightlouise (May 13, 2006)

Sold out?! Wah.  I guess it's ebay for me, too. Darn it.  I knew I waited too long. But I think I wanted the copper one anyway, so perhaps I'll double-check Sephora & stila's website.  I normally *love* stila's trios, so I'm also hoping these are as good or better.  Love to hear you ladies' comments on them when you get them!


----------



## Sophia84 (May 14, 2006)

I'm going to buy the Bronze one since I'm sure it will be great for the summer! I wish I knew how pigmented is it though!


----------



## user3 (May 17, 2006)

Sophia once I get mine I will let you know. Hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## Arella (May 18, 2006)

We just got them in over in Australia and I grabbed a gold one. I need to have a bit more of a play with it, but I think I'm in love.


----------



## Eemaan (May 18, 2006)

has anyone tried them as a blush?


----------



## user3 (May 18, 2006)

*insert cabbage patch dance here*

I got my Bronze glow, I got my Bronze glo!!!







I have not used it yet so I am only going off of the pure feel. They feel really nice maybe a bit less silky than Stila's usually e/s but still really nice.
I was hoping the bronze would be more tan but it's more pinky/bronze.
Can't wait to use it.


----------



## asteffey (May 18, 2006)

Omg So Want This, Nessa You Cost Me So Much Money


----------



## Shawna (May 19, 2006)

Uggh, I want it too.  Good thing there isn't a sephora near me or I'd be broke.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (May 19, 2006)

I got the copper one (my first stila anything) and I really like it!  I think it will be great for "office" mu b/c I tan a lot in the summer.  And now that the rain has stopped I can get to it!


----------



## Sabine (May 20, 2006)

i really like the texture of these.  i have the bronze and copper trios (also the pink glow blush/bronzer and all over glow.  i didn't like the colors of the gold trio, ymmv), and they're very easy to work with.  they have that nice smoothness baked shadows usually do, with decent pigmentation.

very, very shimmery (like many stila shadows), so keep that in mind if you don't like that kind of thing.


----------



## Sophia84 (May 20, 2006)

Hey I finally bought Bronze Glow trio e/s and I also bought the Pink Glow!! I haven't try them on but they're sooo pretty! I also consider to buy the Gold trio too in the future! here's a pic:


----------



## user3 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_Omg So Want This, Nessa You Cost Me So Much Money_

 
LOL sorry


----------



## Isis (May 20, 2006)

I'm so I love with this new stila collection, but when I stopped by Sephora to pick some up they were all sold out! And I want to use them for a wedding too


----------

